# Hapalopus triseriatus



## tarcan (Oct 3, 2003)

My specimen is still very small, so you will have to bare with me for the not so good pics. This is the best I can do, but when it will be bigger, I will take some more.

You can see the nice little dots on the abdomen already...

Of course, for those who care about this magnificient dwarf species, you can see an excellent picture of H. triseriatus on Rick West's site.

Enjoy.

Martin


----------



## tarcan (Oct 3, 2003)

*H. triseriatus*

And another one:


----------



## The Red Queen (Oct 3, 2003)

Very Cute!


----------



## Pepperhead124 (Oct 3, 2003)

how big does this species get?


----------



## MizM (Oct 3, 2003)

Gorgeous! Looks like a bumblebee with 8 legs!


----------



## Telson (Oct 3, 2003)

WOW! Went and looked at the adult and this is an awesome looking T. Grats on getting it!


----------



## tarcan (Oct 4, 2003)

It is a dwarf species but I have no idea what is the maximum size they can reach... I will let you know eventually!

They seem to be growing pretty fast and the specimen I have appears to be very voracious...

I had to dig this one pretty hard, working on the trade for a while... maybe someone has some in the US in private collection who knows, but I did not see them for sale down there either.

Martin


----------



## Steve Nunn (Oct 4, 2003)

Very nice Martin!!


----------



## vulpina (Oct 4, 2003)

Very nice T!!  Congrats!!

Andy


----------



## noboyscout (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks like I'll have to visit my cousins across the border to see if I can make a score! God It's great beinng a big kid being able to buy my own toys!=D


----------



## hooale (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Martin,

She/he is lovely isn't she? Well i hope you enjoy her but that should not be a problem i guess.

regards,
Alex


----------



## tarcan (Oct 4, 2003)

I am actually pretty sure she is a she! Which is great news for me.

I will definitly enjoy her, well, I already do.

Thanks

Martin


----------



## hooale (Oct 4, 2003)

that is good news if it is a she. 
Please post a pic once in a while 
Alex


----------



## tarcan (Oct 4, 2003)

I will for sure.

Martin


----------



## Steve (Oct 4, 2003)

A larger one! enjoy


----------



## tarcan (Oct 4, 2003)

Great stuff, thank you Steve, I cannot wait to see mine grow.

Martin


----------



## pelo (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm green with envy.Just a spectacular species.You take good care of her Martin...got to get some youngsters out of her...peace


----------



## tarcan (Oct 4, 2003)

I will do my best Pete, you'll be the first to know...


----------



## Longbord1 (Oct 4, 2003)

how bid do those guys get and do u have an adult pic?
thanx in advance
mike


----------



## Sandra (Dec 29, 2004)

I just had the opportunity to meet this spider the other day.  Gorgeous little thing it is...clearly Martin's pride and joy.


----------



## Lochala (Dec 29, 2004)

Martin, I've been looking for info for this species. What are their cultural requirements and where did you get them from??


----------



## pinkfoot (May 25, 2009)

Martin, did you ever find the adult size of your girl?

(and what about those pics??)


----------



## xhexdx (May 25, 2009)

You're four-and-a-half years late.  Not sure you'll get a response...


----------



## Draiman (May 25, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> You're four-and-a-half years late.  Not sure you'll get a response...


Five-and-a-half, actually.


----------



## BCscorp (May 25, 2009)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=153444

yes they got adults...I want some baaaaddddd


----------



## tarcan (May 25, 2009)

pinkfoot,

sadly, this specimen died at sub-adult size. Since then,*I am always careful not to feed specimens of this species too much. I have the feeling they are sensitive to power feeding.

you can see many more pictures in the Hapalopus appreciation thread. The ones that were here were quite bad if I remember right (the ones I posted myself I mean).

This is species does not get very big, the biggest females I had were about 2" legspan.

BCscorps, that is a different species, not H. triseriatus. I do not think people will be able to see your link since it is in the Canadian section.

Take care

Martin


----------



## BCscorp (May 26, 2009)

ahhh yes...I see that now.


----------



## pinkfoot (May 29, 2009)

Hey Martin - 

Darn, I was hoping you'd got them going communally as you did with your Holothele incei...

Thanks though, mate!

@xhexdx

Time is immaterial to those of us crazy enough to keep tarantulas...! 

@ Draiman

Math never been your strong suite?


----------

